# why use a corded screw gun?



## embella plaster

I am from australia and we use cordless guns the autofeed screws called makita autofeed screw gun .....why is it wvery construction show i watch with amercans in it they use these guns plugged in and single screws all i keep thinking is wtf i would love to know why...work smarter not harder....


----------



## fr8train

Cost of screws, mainly.


----------



## embella plaster

I buy screws $12 aud for 1000 screws on a autofeed strip the time it takes to single screw out costs the screws but thanks for you answer


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I am from australia and we use cordless guns the autofeed screws called makita autofeed screw gun .....why is it wvery construction show i watch with amercans in it they use these guns plugged in and single screws all i keep thinking is wtf i would love to know why...work smarter not harder....


I use collated screws just for ceilings....for me single screws work better for the walls - I work just on steel studs and everything is stand up :yes:


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> I use collated screws just for ceilings....for me single screws work better for the walls - I work just on steel studs and everything is stand up :yes:


Stand up on steel studs is great as the walls are straight but are crap on timber yeah we use a cordless autofeed drills 18 volt with 4 amp hour so change the battery once a day when hanging crazy...i use the collated no matter what walls or ceilings timber or wood ....keke i take it you do commercial work what is the going hourly rates for your neck of the woods for commercial drywall finishers


----------



## nodnarb

Cordless guns are nice, but there are some days where I'm hanging 80+ sheets a day and don't feel like changing batteries 4-5 times. I own a cordless, but for REAL hanging nothing beats a corded gun.

Auto feeds are nice for the field studs and lids but don't justify the extra cost for screws IMO. They are around 3x the cost of loose screws in my area. 

Autofeeds are trash in top out, corners and tight spots in general and I don't like changing guns or having to double back.


----------



## moore

I'm poor! A corded gun is $99!!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Stand up on steel studs is great as the walls are straight but are crap on timber yeah we use a cordless autofeed drills 18 volt with 4 amp hour so change the battery once a day when hanging crazy...i use the collated no matter what walls or ceilings timber or wood ....keke i take it you do commercial work what is the going hourly rates for your neck of the woods for commercial drywall finishers



I am with you Aaron, productivity out weighs the cost of screws and equipment. Not to mention no screws under the fingernails or small bit of metal in your fingers.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I have a corded Duraspin. It's no good for inside corners. The framers think a 1/2" nailer is enough.


----------



## embella plaster

nodnarb said:


> Cordless guns are nice, but there are some days where I'm hanging 80+ sheets a day and don't feel like changing batteries 4-5 times. I own a cordless, but for REAL hanging nothing beats a corded gun.
> 
> Auto feeds are nice for the field studs and lids but don't justify the extra cost for screws IMO. They are around 3x the cost of loose screws in my area.
> 
> Autofeeds are trash in top out, corners and tight spots in general and I don't like changing guns or having to double back.


These are all good points box of loose screws is the same price as collated for us and yes the autofeed is **** for inside corners so i have an impact driver for corner screws....... what guns are you operating with 4-5 battery changes we run lithium ion 4 am hour makita and i will hang with anoyher worker a standerd 600m2 board house in a day 1-2 battery change worst case....dont think i am bagging you guys out it is so interesting seeing how ppl who do the exact same job do things so different litterally you would get the sack using single screws in aus lol


----------



## embella plaster

nodnarb said:


> Cordless guns are nice, but there are some days where I'm hanging 80+ sheets a day and don't feel like changing batteries 4-5 times. I own a cordless, but for REAL hanging nothing beats a corded gun.
> 
> Auto feeds are nice for the field studs and lids but don't justify the extra cost for screws IMO. They are around 3x the cost of loose screws in my area.
> 
> Autofeeds are trash in top out, corners and tight spots in general and I don't like changing guns or having to double back.


These are all good points box of loose screws is the same price as collated for us and yes the autofeed is **** for inside corners so i have an impact driver for corner screws....... what guns are you operating with 4-5 battery changes we run lithium ion 4 am hour makita and i will hang with anoyher worker a standerd 600m2 board house in a day 1-2 battery change worst case....dont think i am bagging you guys out it is so interesting seeing how ppl who do the exact same job do things so different litterally a person would get the sack using single screws in aus lol


----------



## nodnarb

embella plaster said:


> These are all good points box of loose screws is the same price as collated for us and yes the autofeed is **** for inside corners so i have an impact driver for corner screws....... what guns are you operating with 4-5 battery changes we run lithium ion 4 am hour makita and i will hang with anoyher worker a standerd 600m2 board house in a day 1-2 battery change worst case....dont think i am bagging you guys out it is so interesting seeing how ppl who do the exact same job do things so different litterally you would get the sack using single screws in aus lol


Hilti sd4500 locked down. 4-5 times was a little bit of an exaggeration but generally every dolly load ~20 sheets. If I'm just hanging a few sheets or need to be quiet I'll use the Hilti, but for serious hanging the cord comes out.

I can assure you that the screws cost more if they are collated regardless of location. Its more work and more material to manufacture, that's not free.

You're acting as though we are slow for using different methods.



> you would get the sack using single screws in aus lol


Not if they want a good drywaller. I'd have one of you boys being screw bi*** first day.


----------



## moore

nodnarb said:


> Hilti sd4500
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they want a good drywaller. I'd have one of you boys being screw bi*** first day.


No No !!!!! Not the first day!  I don't want to fix all those flips !


----------



## embella plaster

nodnarb said:


> Hilti sd4500 locked down. 4-5 times was a little bit of an exaggeration but generally every dolly load ~20 sheets. If I'm just hanging a few sheets or need to be quiet I'll use the Hilti, but for serious hanging the cord comes out.
> 
> I can assure you that the screws cost more if they are collated regardless of location. Its more work and more material to manufacture, that's not free.
> 
> You're acting as though we are slow for using different methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they want a good drywaller. I'd have one of you boys being screw bi*** first day.


Haha not at all am i saying that i am saying I WOULD BE SLOW haha


----------



## embella plaster

nodnarb said:


> Hilti sd4500 locked down. 4-5 times was a little bit of an exaggeration but generally every dolly load ~20 sheets. If I'm just hanging a few sheets or need to be quiet I'll use the Hilti, but for serious hanging the cord comes out.
> 
> I can assure you that the screws cost more if they are collated regardless of location. Its more work and more material to manufacture, that's not free.
> 
> You're acting as though we are slow for using different methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they want a good drywaller. I'd have one of you boys being screw bi*** first day.


Haha not at all am i saying that i am saying I WOULD BE SLOW haha..... i agree there is more work in making collated screws buts i oay $12 aud loose screws 1000 box and $12 aud collsted 1000 box wierd go figure


----------



## fr8train

embella plaster said:


> Haha not at all am i saying that i am saying I WOULD BE SLOW haha..... i agree there is more work in making collated screws buts i oay $12 aud loose screws 1000 box and $12 aud collsted 1000 box wierd go figure


I would bet, if that were the case here in the US, most guys would use collated. But, sadly it isn't so.


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Stand up on steel studs is great as the walls are straight but are crap on timber [/QUOT
> 
> now you made me curious cause never seen stand ups on timber


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I am with you Aaron, productivity out weighs the cost of screws and equipment. Not to mention no screws under the fingernails or small bit of metal in your fingers.


It doesn't work well on partition walls...after every second screw is jammed you won't like it anymore


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Haha not at all am i saying that i am saying I WOULD BE SLOW haha


with a little training you will be like this guys 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqAvfCXSSw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r2hY_35hKQ


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> It doesn't work well on partition walls...after every second screw is jammed you won't like it anymore


I cant speak for gaz but i have done at least 5 years commercial and used the same gun lol maybe thinner gauge partitions system not sure...you have to hold the first stud with one hand while putting first screw in then go nuts


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> with a little training you will be like this guys
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqAvfCXSSw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r2hY_35hKQ


Where did u find the videos of me working a sunday morning after a big session at the pub saturday night with the boys


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I cant speak for gaz but i have done at least 5 years commercial and used the same gun lol maybe thinner gauge partitions system not sure...you have to hold the first stud with one hand while putting first screw in then go nuts


Man ...can't figure your method... you say hold the first stud and then go nuts but what happens with the third stud especially when you stagger the boards....? 

Cause first you have to screw on the soft side and the next board goes on the hard side to pull back the twisted stud...this is the proper way for stand ups ... but there's always smth to learn.... so trying to figure out your way


----------



## embella plaster

We dont do stand ups even in commercial so hypertheticallys you start forst sheet on the bottom you hold stud while screwing with oppsite hand one that first sheet is on the studs stop twisting......i have seen stand ups but very rare most drywallers hear love horizontal joins


----------



## embella plaster

And i also must apologise to my yank friends as i was misguided i thought the drills you use were stock standered drills will standard philips head bits didnt realise they had a end that stopped the screws going in to far so u can smash away all u like


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> We dont do stand ups even in commercial so hypertheticallys you start forst sheet on the bottom you hold stud while screwing with oppsite hand one that first sheet is on the studs stop twisting......i have seen stand ups but very rare most drywallers hear love horizontal joins




I get you now...but in our system horizontal doesn't work well and to be honest I don't even remember when i did it last time and take into account I LOVE STAND UPS 




embella plaster said:


> And i also must apologise to my yank friends as i was misguided i thought the drills you use were stock standered drills will standard philips head bits didnt realise they had a end that stopped the screws going in to far so u can smash away all u like


Looks like you just learned a new trick ...... this is my gun the best on the market.... 3 in 1 with 5000 rpm perfect for steel work


----------



## nodnarb

Embella you do realize "yanks" INVENTED drywall and the bulk of the tools you use.. Even the collated screwgun.

To ever think we are using drills is flat out insulting!! We aren't hacks, there's a method to the madness.

Keke I use the SD 4500, your model has 5k rpms?? Its strange how some of you guys in AUS use the single screws and traditional screwguns and some of you didn't even know they exist. 

Does we work vary greatly by region in Australia??


----------



## embella plaster

nodnarb said:


> Embella you do realize "yanks" INVENTED drywall and the bulk of the tools you use.. Even the collated screwgun.
> 
> To ever think we are using drills is flat out insulting!! We aren't hacks, there's a method to the madness.
> 
> Keke I use the SD 4500, your model has 5k rpms?? Its strange how some of you guys in AUS use the single screws and traditional screwguns and some of you didn't even know they exist.
> 
> Does we work vary greatly by region in Australia??


Ok let me get my self out of this sticky situation i am not trying to offend any one simply wanting to learn i am a 24 year old business owner who has been drywalling for 10 years and i am very passionate about the work and quality i didnt know they were special single screw guns i thought they were standard drills with a standard bit now that keke posted that video i see they are fast and have an emd that stops screws going into to far i am impressed .....i just never knew why you guys used them as every show on lifestyle home shows non collated drills and i was like wtf. .......in australia every good drywaller uses a collated makita or hilti dumbass ones use stanard drills put screws in to far and take ten mins to hang a sheet lol......i want to travel to the states one day and actually experience the worlds differences i love this site for all the diversity and support it offers


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Ok let me get my self out of this sticky situation i am not trying to offend any one simply wanting to learn i am a 24 year old business owner who has been drywalling for 10 years and i am very passionate about the work and quality i didnt know they were special single screw guns i thought they were standard drills with a standard bit now that keke posted that video i see they are fast and have an emd that stops screws going into to far i am impressed .....i just never knew why you guys used them as every show on lifestyle home shows non collated drills and i was like wtf. .......in australia every good drywaller uses a collated makita or hilti dumbass ones use stanard drills put screws in to far and take ten mins to hang a sheet lol......i want to travel to the states one day and actually experience the worlds differences i love this site for all the diversity and support it offers


Come to Virginia ....I'll trip you out!


----------



## moore

keke said:


> embella plaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand up on steel studs is great as the walls are straight but are crap on timber [/QUOT
> 
> now you made me curious cause never seen stand ups on timber
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to.
Click to expand...


----------



## moore

keke said:


> with a little training you will be like this guys
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqAvfCXSSw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r2hY_35hKQ


If that was light weight board ..I'd spend days peeling blisters.


----------



## keke

moore said:


> keke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> I said I just wanna see not fix ..... i will leave that for the best.....you know that guy don't you
Click to expand...


----------



## keke

nodnarb said:


> Keke I use the SD 4500, your model has 5k rpms?? Its strange how some of you guys in AUS use the single screws and traditional screwguns and some of you didn't even know they exist.
> 
> Does we work vary greatly by region in Australia??


 my model is SD5000 with 5k rpms...work mostly the same in Aus but when you have different experiences you learn more


----------



## embella plaster

Keke didnt even realise you are from aus my bad haha where about u from


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Keke didnt even realise you are from aus my bad haha where about u from


hahahahaha just a stone away from mornington peninsula


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> keke said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Moore,
> All I get is stand ups on timber!!!!
> I hope u all feel sorry for me?:yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> hahahahaha just a stone away from mornington peninsula


U got plenty of work on keke u do only commercial yeah


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> moore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moore,
> All I get is stand ups on timber!!!!
> I hope u all feel sorry for me?:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw few pics of your jobs and I think : WTF is this guy talking about? his job looks beautiful but as I said never seen stand ups on timber
> 
> maybe a video could help me to understand better
Click to expand...


----------



## nodnarb

embella plaster said:


> Ok let me get my self out of this sticky situation i am not trying to offend any one simply wanting to learn i am a 24 year old business owner who has been drywalling for 10 years and i am very passionate about the work and quality i didnt know they were special single screw guns i thought they were standard drills with a standard bit now that keke posted that video i see they are fast and have an emd that stops screws going into to far i am impressed .....i just never knew why you guys used them as every show on lifestyle home shows non collated drills and i was like wtf. .......in australia every good drywaller uses a collated makita or hilti dumbass ones use stanard drills put screws in to far and take ten mins to hang a sheet lol......i want to travel to the states one day and actually experience the worlds differences i love this site for all the diversity and support it offers


One of my favorite things about this site is meeting drywallers from other countries. We all do things differently by region, even from state to state in the US. Often times I see people using the ": : : :" screw pattern on joints but locally everyone uses the " ' , ' , ' , ' , " pattern. Inspectors expect that and will raise eyebrows about the other way. Some glue and screw, others just screw, some guys still use hawks and trowells! It really is wild to see all the different means to the same end. 

I was kinda hard on you before, welcome to drywalltalk.


----------



## embella plaster

nodnarb said:


> One of my favorite things about this site is meeting drywallers from other countries. We all do things differently by region, even from state to state in the US. Often times I see people using the ": : : :" screw pattern on joints but locally everyone uses the " ' , ' , ' , ' , " pattern. Inspectors expect that and will raise eyebrows about the other way. Some glue and screw, others just screw, some guys still use hawks and trowells! It really is wild to see all the different means to the same end.
> 
> I was kinda hard on you before, welcome to drywalltalk.


Thanks pal yeah in aus there is 2 way of doing things the right and wrong way lol but so many styles in U.S and i love it so much good advice on this site


----------



## thefinisher

I think you Australians do it the right way and everything else is wrong! There is no code for me but people look at us funny when I only put one screw in the field on each stud. I want to do less but I don't want to listen to people complain.


----------



## keke

thefinisher said:


> I think you Australians do it the right way and everything else is wrong! There is no code for me but people look at us funny when I only put one screw in the field on each stud. I want to do less but I don't want to listen to people complain.


I think you should look at the whole picture before reaching a conclusion


----------



## thefinisher

keke said:


> I think you should look at the whole picture before reaching a conclusion


I just like how clean the Australian jobs look. Much better than what we have in the US. I am slowly working toward getting rid of screws bit it is hard going.


----------



## gordie

Actually I have the same gun as Keke they are the best IMO and they are 4 in one keke there is also the extention for 9' and 10' lids that also uses collated screws works great with a lift.
That being said when my wrist or thumb are hurting ill use my hilti corded gun perfect screws and no pain but ya the cord does piss you off when your used to cordless. O yea I was sure glad to have my corded guns when some **** stole my radio and two chargers that were plugged into it


----------



## keke

gordie said:


> Actually I have the same gun as Keke they are the best IMO and they are 4 in one keke there is also the extention for 9' and 10' lids that also uses collated screws works great with a lift.


never used one and that's why I omitted this part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFEOAgDNvf0


----------



## embella plaster

keke said:


> never used one and that's why I omitted this part
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFEOAgDNvf0


Hilti is the bomb


----------



## icerock drywall

embella plaster said:


> Hilti is the bomb


now I want one


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Hilti is the bomb


That's Checkers !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Hilti is the bomb


makita has extension too

https://sydneytools.com.au/makita-194500-1-collated-screwgun-extension-handle


----------



## gazman

Here is the Makita in action. 

2012-04-17_09-41-33_365.mp4: https://youtu.be/-rXeLD709Lk


----------



## embella plaster

Keke and gazman you have made my day.....apart from my new dewalt and porter cable.combo rocking up....but wow i am in love


----------



## gazman

embella plaster said:


> Keke and gazman you have made my day.....apart from my new dewalt and porter cable.combo rocking up....but wow i am in love


Your day is about to get better. Have you seen this? This is one of the biggest tips I got from this site.

Makita 3706 Drywall cutout tool: https://youtu.be/DViSEr4OzS0


----------



## embella plaster

gazman said:


> Your day is about to get better. Have you seen this? This is one of the biggest tips I got from this site.
> 
> Makita 3706 Drywall cutout tool: https://youtu.be/DViSEr4OzS0


I am in tool heaven wow that is awesome


----------



## gazman

Told you so.


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> I am in tool heaven wow that is awesome


and I have even better news: now comes cordless too :thumbsup:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m4Y7oruwzQ


----------



## Aussiecontractor

They have a dewalt one in cordless too it took me ages to find this tool a couple years ago 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HPI drywall

Thiers a new.DEWALT brushless drywall gun.is nice


----------



## super rocker

gazman said:


> Your day is about to get better. Have you seen this? This is one of the biggest tips I got from this site.
> 
> Makita 3706 Drywall cutout tool: https://youtu.be/DViSEr4OzS0


What the hell do you use? I have used a router for 44 years.


----------



## gazman

This is what most Aussies still use to cut out doors and windows.
http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/hand-tools/Saws/Rip Saws/WS-15


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Correction That's what the apprentice uses!! I hardly use my router cause someone stole my batteries and got no spares so I've just gone back to old school and do it without 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Do you have a link for them bits gaz? I remember you posted one for me ages ago 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## super rocker

gazman said:


> This is what most Aussies still use to cut out doors and windows.
> http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/hand-tools/Saws/Rip Saws/WS-15




Seriously?


----------



## gazman

Aussiecontractor said:


> Do you have a link for them bits gaz? I remember you posted one for me ages ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here ya go Aussie.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Routers/Drywall-Window-Bit.html


----------



## MrWillys

embella plaster said:


> I am from australia and we use cordless guns the autofeed screws called makita autofeed screw gun .....why is it wvery construction show i watch with amercans in it they use these guns plugged in and single screws all i keep thinking is wtf i would love to know why...work smarter not harder....


When you're framing with 16 ga (.54 mil) and pushing #10 screws you want the power of a cord. I was buying old Black and Decker 2037's off Ebay before I retired, because I always thought that was the best gun ever made. By the time you screw around with auto feed's I've got the next sheet done.
You young guys can't nail for crap, and now we're giving learning how to finger nails and screws?


----------



## gazman

super rocker said:


> Seriously?


As serious as a heart attack.


----------



## super rocker

gazman said:


> As serious as a heart attack.


That is depressing.:icon_cry:


----------



## MrWillys

A big saw is my preferred method, because it is faster, and you don't have to eat dust.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

MrWillys said:


> When you're framing with 16 ga (.54 mil) and pushing #10 screws you want the power of a cord. I was buying old Black and Decker 2037's off Ebay before I retired, because I always thought that was the best gun ever made. By the time you screw around with auto feed's I've got the next sheet done.
> You young guys can't nail for crap, and now we're giving learning how to finger nails and screws?



We screw into 1.15 bmt studs with drill point collated screw guns like butter 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Hears my router tools....but we dont have power outlet boxes


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

The amount of outlets and light fixtures we have to cut is obscene. I just did a house that was loaded, a ceiling sheet averaged 3 I'd bet. Can lighting is out of control. Almost every room has 4, if not more. I'd quit if I didn't have a router. The framing is usually so crooked you can't precut anything. 
Willy's right about those 2037's, that was a great gun. 
I lost my rebuild cores somewhere along the way or I'd be running one.


----------



## super rocker

embella plaster said:


> Hears my router tools....but we dont have power outlet boxes


You have doors, windows, air returns?


----------



## embella plaster

super rocker said:


> You have doors, windows, air returns?


Windows pre cut before hang doors cut out after hang air returns is hvac problem if there in the wall only cut out of sticking out power points all left in wall easy peazy essay


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> Hears my router tools....but we dont have power outlet boxes


Dude ...buy yourself a router with a window and door bit .

You will thank yourself forever. Your killing your shoulders with that rip saw.


----------



## embella plaster

I gonna have to it seems awesome as


----------



## moore

embella plaster said:


> I gonna have to it seems awesome as


I don't even own a rip saw anymore!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

moore, what is the difference between a regular bit and a window and door bit?


----------



## fr8train

Regular bit here is 1/8 inch. Window and door bit is 1/4 inch, and mean!


----------



## MrWillys

fr8train said:


> Regular bit here is 1/8 inch. Window and door bit is 1/4 inch, and mean!


And the window and door bit is a guide bit where the threading doesn't go all the way to the tip. In commercial we always used guide tip bits, because the steel boxes would eat up the tips.

Moore will never get my big saw! I think that drywall dust from Chinese board has gotten to him?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Do you guys in the southern hemisphere Roto zip clockwise?


----------



## gazman

Windows anti clock wise, doors clock wise.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> Windows _anti_ clock wise, doors clock wise.


In the US, the anti clockwise are counter clockwise extremists.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Yes, counterclockwise everything in the north.


----------



## MrWillys

Clockwise on the inside, and counter clockwise on the outside.


----------

